
Gabor Cselle: Leaving Google to join Xobni - gaborcselle
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2007/03/healthy-disregard-for-impossible.html
======
Constantine
Having a person coming out of Google would be great not only because you know
they have some skills, but that they are completely committed and determined
to get it done. What a great coworker they would be!.

------
staunch
As comfortable as Google is you're right in acknowledging that there are more
ambitious challenges to be had.

Good luck -- enjoy the ride.

 _"Fortune and love favor the brave"_ \-- Ovid

------
Tichy
So what is Xobni about? "Making email smarter", as they write on their
homepage, is not a very profound description.

------
nickb
How did you meet Xobni guys?

------
danielha
Right on, man. Have fun.

